# Request: Software to check RAM frequency



## Jags (Jun 19, 2005)

hi guys

lookin for a s/w thru which i can check at how much frequency are my various RAM modules are running.

I checked in BIOS (American Megatrends Inc. BIOS release date 05/20/99  )  but couldn't find it 

plz help


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 19, 2005)

Try CPU-Z !!!

Cheers !!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

Or you can also try Lavalys Everest Home Edition from *www.lavalys.com


----------



## mohit (Jun 19, 2005)

get cpu-z , it does not require any installation and runs from a single file. very clean interface. get it frm here,
*www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php

it will also give u details about the latencies of your ram at different speeds and even the model no and manufacturing date, etc.


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> Try CPU-Z !!!
> 
> Cheers !!!



I did...but the frequency field is greyed-out 



			
				AcceleratorX said:
			
		

> you can also try Lavalys Everest Home Edition from *www.lavalys.com



checkin this one


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2005)

AcceleratorX said:
			
		

> Or you can also try Lavalys Everest Home Edition from *www.lavalys.com



thanx a ton...s/w worked perfectly well


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 20, 2005)

USE SISOFT SANDRA 2005 Pro...its the best......Digit also does benchmark with this tool...read how we tested......u will find......try it its the best.......


----------

